# White walnut & pecan cross?



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was de-hulling black walnuts today when my grandfather comes over to see what I was doing. He then tells me that there is a tree across the road that is a white walnut/pecan cross. Is that what this is? Anybody have any experience with them? How do they taste?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Those two should not be able cross. They are entirely separate and unrelated families. White walnuts are butternuts and their closest American relatives would be the black walnut. The only thing that can cross with a pecan is a hickory. What you have then is a hican and that's what the nut in the picture looks like. Crack it and you should find the meat to be very much like a pecan. 

Martin


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you Martin


----------

